# Festplatte optimal einteilen

## ConiKost

Hallo!

Ich bin dabei gerade meine Festplatte einzuteilen.

Leider weis ich nicht genau, was empfehlenswert wäre?

Momentan habe ich gedacht:

```
/dev/hda1     /boot

/dev/hda5     /

/dev/hda6       /home

/dev/hda7       /opt

/dev/hda8     /root

/dev/hda9       /usr/portage

/dev/hda10     /var/tmp

/dev/hda11   /var/www

/dev/hda12   swap
```

Was denkt ihr? Wie groß sollte ich die Größe für /var/tmp und /usr/portage rechnen?

Sollte ich noch mehr aufteilen oder sogar einiger wieder auf die root partition packen?

----------

## Tenobok

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Hallo!
> 
> Ich bin dabei gerade meine Festplatte einzuteilen.
> 
> Leider weis ich nicht genau, was empfehlenswert wäre?
> ...

 

Ein du -h in /usr/portage ergibt bei mir 551MB an Daten. Allerdings ohne /usr/portage/distfiles. Von dem her würde ich persönlich /usr/portage mindestens 2GB groß machen, eventuell sogar größer (weiß jemand vielleicht um wieviel der Portage-tree in den letzten Jahren gewachsen ist?). Mit 3 GB solltest Du zumindest ein paar Jahre auf der sicheren Seite sein.

Im Notfall könntest Du natürlich auch /usr/portage/disfiles auf ein Verzeichniss einer anderen Partition symlinken. 

Da ich aber in Sachen partitionieren ein Minimalist bin, kann ich Dir in den anderen Punkten leider keine Tipps geben.

----------

## oscarwild

uff, das ist ein bischen viel des guten... Ich würde für den Hausgebrauch lediglich /, /boot und swap trennen, mehr macht aus meiner Sicht kaum Sinn.

----------

## ConiKost

naja home soll schon getrennt werden ...

----------

## andix

Bei so vielen Partitionen kann ich LVM2 nur empfehlen. Hat den Vorteil dass man im Nachhinein problemlos die Größe der Volumes ändern kann - vorausgesetzt das Dateisystem unterstützt es, zb: ext, reiserfs, xfs (leider nur vergrößern).

----------

## oscarwild

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> naja home soll schon getrennt werden ...

 

Warum?

----------

## ConiKost

Lieber alles auf eine Partition ?

Eher wegen Backup, damit ich nicht z.b nen 80gb großes image machen muss ... sprich modular wollte ich

Oder ne scheiß idee ?

----------

## l3u

Boot auf eine extra Partition zu machen ist imho ein Relikt aus einer Zeit, wo Bootloader noch nicht mit großen Platten umgeben konnten ... also selbst dazu sehe ich unter normalen Umständen keinen Anlaß. Ich würd / und /home machen und gut. Swap natürlich auch extra :-)

Wenn du kein ReiserFS benutzen willst, dann würd ich dir eine zusätzliche Partition mit Reiser drauf für /usr/portage empfehlen.

Wenn du Backups machst, dann mußt du ja nicht die ganze Partition spiegeln ...

----------

## Tenobok

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Boot auf eine extra Partition zu machen ist imho ein Relikt aus einer Zeit, wo Bootloader noch nicht mit großen Platten umgeben konnten ... also selbst dazu sehe ich unter normalen Umständen keinen Anlaß. Ich würd / und /home machen und gut. Swap natürlich auch extra 
> 
> 

 

Wobei eigentlich sogar Swap unnötig wäre, da es ja auch die Möglichkeit gibt ein swapfile anzulegen. Das sollte in Sachen Performance keinen großen Unterschied machen.

----------

## oscarwild

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Eher wegen Backup, damit ich nicht z.b nen 80gb großes image machen muss ...

 

Naja, das ist nur ein Problem, wenn Du mit dd arbeitest; vernünftige Backup-Lösungen wie dar lassen sich da ohne weiteres entsprechend konfigurieren. Ich selbst habe noch nie einen Nachteil davon gehabt, nur ein Problem weniger, wenn die home-Partition sonst zu groß geworden wäre, und bisher habe ich noch keine wirklich gute Begründung gehört, warum das sein muß.

/boot ist zwar tatsächlich ein Relikt - und es wurden früher auch nicht alle Dateisysteme unterstützt (z.B. XFS). Trotzdem würde ich das trennen, und im Betrieb nicht mounten; gibt eine gewisse Zusatzsicherheit bei Dateisystemfehlern der /-Partition.

Swap: je nach RAM evtl. sogar komplett unnötig, aber wenn, dann unbedingt als Partition. Als Datei gibts sogar eine ganze Menge Overhead, der gut bremsen dürfte.

----------

## reyneke

Also, /root sollte nicht auf eine eigene Partition. Wenn die mal abraucht oder nicht mehr gemountet werden kann, kannst Du dich so nicht mehr einloggen (außer halt mittels Livecd). /opt trennen, find ich generell 'ne gute Idee. Da schwirren bei mir die meisten Sachen 'rum. 

Was mich mal interessieren würde ist, ob sich das auf die Performance auswirkt, wenn man das System auf so viele Partitionen verteilt. Liegen diese auf verschiedenen Platte, schreibt Willemer im UNIX-Guru, übt sich das steigernd auf die Performance aus, da die beiden Platten Lese- und Schreibzugriffe getrennt ausführen können. Ist der Umkehrschluß dann zulässig, daß zu viele Dateisysteme auf einer Platte in einem System dieses ausbremsen?

Mit rätselndem Gruß,

rey.

----------

## Tenobok

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Als Datei gibts sogar eine ganze Menge Overhead, der gut bremsen dürfte.

 

AFAIR stimmt das nur für 2.4er Kernels. Ab der 2.6er Serie sollte das Swapfile nur noch geringfügig/garnicht langsamer sein als eine Swappartition.

Ach - grad hab ich's gefunden:

http://www.uwsg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0507.0/1690.html

 *Andrew Morton wrote:*   

> 
> 
> > 3. Does creating the swapfile on a journaled filesystem (e.g. ext3 or
> 
> > reiser) incur a significant performance hit?
> ...

 

----------

## ConiKost

Dann lieber so ...

/opt und /home sind mit wichtig, die sollen auf ne andere Partition ...

```

# Met@box 500 

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass> 

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            noatime                 1 2 32MB 

/dev/hda2               /               ext3            noatime                 0 1 1GB 

/dev/hda5               /home           ext3            noatime                 0 1 50GB 

/dev/hda6               /opt            ext3            noatime                 0 1 10GB 

/dev/hda7               /usr            ext3            noatime                 0 1 5GB 

/dev/hda8               /var            ext3            noatime                 0 1 5GB 

/dev/hda9               none            swap            sw                      0 0 512MB 

/dev/hdc                /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro               0 0 

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto                  0 0 

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0 

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

----------

## ConiKost

Wäre evtl LVM2 besser?

----------

## tobiasbeil

so siehts bei mir aus und ich finde das ziemlich praktisch:

```
$ df -m

Filesystem           1M-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on

/dev/hda3                 1923       259      1567  15% /

udev                       505         1       505   1% /dev

/dev/mapper/vg-usr       10080      7002      2566  74% /usr

/dev/mapper/vg-home      13548      6662      6474  51% /home

/dev/mapper/vg-opt       28581     23782      3928  86% /opt

/dev/mapper/vg-var        6776      2345      4157  37% /var

/dev/mapper/vg-tmp        1634       382      1170  25% /tmp

shm                        505         0       505   0% /dev/shm

/dev/hda1                  122         8       108   7% /boot
```

müsstest also "nur" auf lvm umstellen.

am besten du machst nen backup deiner platte mit tar|bzip2

(dd ist ungeeignet da du von fs zu lvm(fs) wechseln möchtest)

richtest deine lvms ein und mountest diese wieder entsprechend,

dann einfach das backup wiederaufrollen und schon bist fertig.

(am besten per livecd + externer platte fürs backup)

grub.conf und fstab anpassen nicht vergessen.

----------

## ConiKost

Hi!

Nutzt du für LVM nur eine HDD?

Würde das bei einem 300er bremsen?

----------

## tobiasbeil

ich nutze LVM2 auf einer HDD.

weiss nicht wie sich LVM auf performance auswirkt,

aber 300 (Mhz ?) hört sich auch allgemein wenig an, oder?

----------

## ConiKost

Ja, aber für meine Zwecke reicht es allemal!

Hmm, passt, dann mache ich eine boot und eine root partition !

wie groß sollte dann die Root partition sein? 

Muss ich bei LVM ne initrd machen ?

----------

## schachti

 *reyneke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was mich mal interessieren würde ist, ob sich das auf die Performance auswirkt, wenn man das System auf so viele Partitionen verteilt. Liegen diese auf verschiedenen Platte, schreibt Willemer im UNIX-Guru, übt sich das steigernd auf die Performance aus, da die beiden Platten Lese- und Schreibzugriffe getrennt ausführen können. Ist der Umkehrschluß dann zulässig, daß zu viele Dateisysteme auf einer Platte in einem System dieses ausbremsen?
> 
> 

 

Ich denke schon, daß das System dadurch langsamer werden kann, weil die Schreib-/Lese-Köpfe der Platte potentiell längere Wege zurücklegen müssen. Der Effekt dürfe aber bei heutiger Hardware und zusammen mit einem guten IO-Scheduler minimal sein.

Was meiner Meinung nach viel eher dafür spricht, nur eine große Partition zu haben, ist der geringere Overhead: Was bringt es Dir, wenn Du auf jeder der 10 Partitionen zwar noch genau 500 MB frei hast, aber eine 700 MB große Datei speichern möchtest? Richtig, 5 GB freier Speicher, der nicht genutzt werden kann...

----------

## Anarcho

Es gibt viele verschiedene Gründe für eine Partitionierung. Unter anderem auch Sicherheit.

So kann man z.b. die /home und /tmp mit noexec mounten. Dann kann der per SSH verbundene User keine eigenen Programme ausführen. 

Auch einen DoS Angriff, bei dem die log-Datei vollgeschrieben wird kann man mittels geschickter partitionierung zumindest abschwächen.

----------

## schachti

Auf einem Server, der mehr oder weniger öffentlich zugänglich ist, macht das sicher Sinn - für einen normalen Desktop-Rechner meiner Meinung nach Overkill

----------

## Anarcho

Ich habe damit keine Allgemeinlösung vorschlagen wollen, sondern nur weitere Gesichtspunkte die man eventuell auch berücksichtigen muss.

----------

## Finswimmer

Nur als Frage:

Jemand hat geschrieben, dass man für /usr/portage reiserFS verwenden sollte...

Ich habe hier einen Gentoo Server, der per NFS /usr/portage freigibt. Auf dem läuft ext2.

Sollte ich irgendwas ändern? Bzw. was sind die Vorteile von reiserFs für /usr/portage?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## ConiKost

Ich habe es getestet auf meinem AMD64 und meinem Cyrix 300MHz ... konnte nur beim entpacken nen kleinen Zuwachs spüren. Beim emerge --sync merke ich so gut wie nix davon. IMHO braucht man dafür kein ReiserFS.

----------

## slick

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> [...]Momentan habe ich gedacht:
> 
> ```
> /dev/hda1     /boot
> 
> ...

 

Also /tmp (bzw. /var/tmp) und swap würde ich an den Anfang der Platte legen, weil dort die beste Performance ist (AFAIK). Außerdem habe ich mir mal sagen lassen es sei sinnvoll /tmp und swap nebeneinander zu legen, da sonst der Lese-/Schreibkopf der Platte beim gleichzeitigen Swapen und Schreiben in /tmp zu große Wege über die Platte nimmt. Von daher sehe es bei mir so aus:

```
/dev/hda1 /boot

/dev/hda2 swap

/dev/hda3 /tmp

...
```

Desweiteren würde ich /usr/portage nicht auf eine extra Partition legen (ohne distfiles betrachtet). Das ist mir zu "fix". Wenn ich ein anderes Dateisystem für /usr/portage verwenden sollte würde ich ein Dateisystem in einer Datei anlegen und dieses via mount -o loop einbinden. Hat den Vorteil ich bin flexibler. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2818420.html#2818420

----------

## Anarcho

Auf meinem Server mit 1,5 GB RAM habe ich überhaupt keine Swap-Partition mehr, sogar /tmp als tmpfs gemountet. 

Auf nem Arbeitsplatzrechner kommt es natürlich auf die Aktivitäten an. Bildbearbeitung frist ne Menge Speicher.

----------

## oscarwild

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> /boot [...] trennen, und im Betrieb nicht mounten; gibt eine gewisse Zusatzsicherheit bei Dateisystemfehlern der /-Partition.

 

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> ...So kann man z.b. die /home und /tmp mit noexec mounten. Dann kann der per SSH verbundene User keine eigenen Programme ausführen...

 

Hm... ich möchte das Thema eben nochmal aufkochen: neben Partitionen mit besonderen Dateisystemen zur Optimierung (obs wirklich spürbar was bringt, sei mal dahingestellt...), sind unterschiedliche Mountoptionen aus meiner Sicht bisher die einzig einleuchtende Begründung, die Platte zu partitionieren.

Daraus schlussfolgere ich, dass für den Hausgebrauch eine Aufteilung in handliche 42 Partitionen relativ sinnfrei ist. Auch an der Benutzung von LVM kann ich im Heimumfeld keinen nennenswerten Vorteil erkennen, ausser dass ich die Partitionsgrenzen, die ich mir unsinnigerweise auferlegt habe, relativ einfach verschieben kann. Oder sehe ich das falsch?

----------

## slick

Würde auch gern von euren Erfahrungen profitieren. Bin hier grad dabei die Partitionierung eines File- und Terminalservers (NFS, Samba, KDE über XDMCP) zu planen. Rein für den Hausgebrauch. Bisher sieht das Schema so aus (alle Größenangaben gerundet):

sda, sdb, sdc je 250 GB 

sda1 - 500 MB /boot

sdb1 - 500 MB swap

sdc1 - 500 MB swap

sda2 - 10 G -+

sdb2 - 10 G -+- /dev/md0 (RAID5) - 20 GB /

sdc2 - 10 G -+

sda3 - 140 GB -+

sdb3 - 140 GB -+- /dev/md1 (RAID5) - 280 GB /data (/home /var)

sdc3 - 140 GB -+

sda4 - 100 GB -+

sdb4 - 100 GB -+- /dev/md2 (RAID5) - 200 GB /data_dmcrypted

sdc4 - 100 GB -+

Wie ihr seht habe ich eine 500 MB Boot-Partition, dies ist aber damit begründet das ich die Platten alle gleich partitionieren möchte für den Fall eines Austausches. Ansonsten mag ich sehr Raid 5 wie zu erkennen sein dürfte. Die Systempartition /dev/md0 ist etwas groß gewählt, aber lieber etwas zu groß als später zu klein, man weiß ja nie  :Wink:  Eine extra /tmp sehe ich nicht als nötig, die liegt dann mit auf md0. Was mir wichtig ist sind 2 große Datenpartitionen, einmal /dev/md1 als /data (incl. /home und /var) und /dev/md2 als /data_dmcrypted. Die Kiste hat 1G RAM, daher gehe ich von aus 2x500 MB Swap sollte reichen. Gibt es zum Partitionsaufbau Verbesserungsvorschläge/Bemerkungen? Ich überlege ob es sinnvoll wäre die Swap aus Performancegründen als RAID anzulegen, ist sowas empfehlenswert? Kostet ja schließlich auch Rechenleistung, da ich hier grundsätzlich von Softwareraid spreche, CPU sollte aber ausreichend sein. (Athlon64 X2 3800+) Was ich bevorzugen würde wäre dass die Systempartition nicht auf Raid liegen würde, da spar ich mir den Einsatz einer initrd, allerdings wäre das wohl Performance-Verschwendung (bzw. Sicherheitsverlust), oder? 

Desweiteren plane ich grundsätzlich den Einsatz von ext3 (/boot: ext2). Ist evt. ein anderes Dateisystem zu empfehlen? Aus meiner Sicht nicht, denn Reiser mag ich nicht so und xfs ist mir zu anfällig für Stromausfälle. (ist jetzt unabhängig von den Dateigrößen gedacht)

----------

## Anarcho

Im Prinzip ist das OK.

Zu deinen Bedenken:

Du müsstest auch von RAID5 booten können ohne eine initrd einzusetzen. Zumindest weiss ich das es mit RAID1 geht, solange die Partionen vom Typ her alle auf Raid Auto Detect stehen.

Swap würde ich so lassen.

Da das ganze für den Heimgebrauch ist, musst du dir wohl keine allzugrossen Sorgen um Sicherheit machen.

Bei RAID5 musst du allerdings auch sofort nach Ausfallen EINER Festplatte diese ersetzen, sonst hast du keinen weiteren Schutz.

----------

## think4urs11

@slick:

Ich würde evtl. über den Einsatz von LVM nachdenken. Macht einen etwas flexibler. Erstmal kleine Häppchen an /var /home /data /xxx verteilen und dann bei Bedarf erweitern; die Erfahrung zeigt das jede Partitionsplanung früher oder später doch falsch war und mit LVM kann man sich dann elegant aus der Affäre ziehen.

Ob man jetzt / auch ins LVM packt oder nicht ist Geschmackssache, es extern zu halten kann aber im Fall der Fälle das Leben vereinfachen.

Gibt es eigentlich einen zwingenden Grund weswegen du /boot nicht redundant haben möchtest?

Ahso und swap als raid ... wenn überhaupt dann höchstens als raid0. Nur wenn die Kiste mal so viel swappt das du das bemerkst ist es wesentlich sinnvoller noch ein Riegelchen RAM zu spendieren.

Insgesamt also etwa so:

sdx1 500MB /boot - RAID5

sdx2 500MB swap - entweder RAID0 oder 3 seperate swaps

sdx3 10GB  / - RAID5

sdx4 'Rest' LVM auf RAID5

oder

sdx3 'Rest' LVM auf RAID5

----------

## slick

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Ich würde evtl. über den Einsatz von LVM nachdenken. 

 

Denken ja, aber nicht anwenden. Ich kenne mich mit LVM (noch) nicht so aus und daher möchte ich den erstmal nicht einsetzen. Muß ich erstmal Erfahrungen mit sammeln. Außerdem _vermute_ ich LVM kommt nicht mit dmcrypt klar, oder?

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Gibt es eigentlich einen zwingenden Grund weswegen du /boot nicht redundant haben möchtest?

 

Also /boot beinhaltet meines Erachtens keine Daten die es wert wären in Form eines (Software-) RAID auch nur ein bischen Rechenleistung reinzustecken. Auch die Anzahl der Zugriffe darauf rechtfertigen aus Performancegründen keinesfalls eine RAID-Lösung.  :Wink: 

netter neuer Avatar...

----------

## think4urs11

 *slick wrote:*   

> Außerdem _vermute_ ich LVM kommt nicht mit dmcrypt klar, oder?

 

hmm, evtl geht das schon   :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-265600.html

 *slick wrote:*   

> Also /boot beinhaltet meines Erachtens keine Daten die es wert wären in Form eines (Software-) RAID auch nur ein bischen Rechenleistung reinzustecken. Auch die Anzahl der Zugriffe darauf rechtfertigen aus Performancegründen keinesfalls eine RAID-Lösung. 

 

Jein ... was machst du wenn (lt. Murphy wird es so sein) sda und damit dein einziges  /boot in den heiligen Bithimmel entschwindet und der Server (wieder Murphy) auf die Nase fällt und neu booten will bevor du replaced hast? Richtig, die Boot-CD suchen   :Wink: 

Dafür wäre ich dann viel zu sehr Admin sprich zu faul und 'raide' /boot mit.

 *slick wrote:*   

> netter neuer Avatar...

 

ajo ich dachte halt ich sollte auch mal über den eigenen Tellerrand sprich 'meine' Lady hinausschauen. Dieses verträumt blickende Wesen heißt Scarlett ... schon der Name ist Poesie   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## slick

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Jein ... was machst du wenn (lt. Murphy wird es so sein) sda und damit dein einziges  /boot in den heiligen Bithimmel entschwindet und der Server (wieder Murphy) auf die Nase fällt und neu booten will bevor du replaced hast?

 

Dann ist es super wenn er nicht mehr hochkommt, denn ein Raid5 mit fehlender Platte ist einfach fahrlässig! Dann ist Zeit die Platte zu wechseln und mit Boot-CD die Neue entsprechend zu partitionieren, von daher tut dann das bissl /boot wiederherstellen nicht weh.  :Wink: 

Sobald eine Platte im Raid fehlt wird der bei mir eh heruntergefahren.

----------

## think4urs11

 *slick wrote:*   

> Dann ist es super wenn er nicht mehr hochkommt, denn ein Raid5 mit fehlender Platte ist einfach fahrlässig! Dann ist Zeit die Platte zu wechseln und mit Boot-CD die Neue entsprechend zu partitionieren, von daher tut dann das bissl /boot wiederherstellen nicht weh. 
> 
> Sobald eine Platte im Raid fehlt wird der bei mir eh heruntergefahren.

 

Als Berufspessimist möchte ich nur erwähnen das statistisch betrachtet Festplatten am häufigsten dann kaputtgehen wenn sie eingeschaltet/angefahren werden, es könnte also gut sein das dein erhoffter Sicherheitsgewinn (wenn kein sauberes Raid lieber power off) genau ins Gegenteil umschlägt.

Du tauscht die defekte Platte, fährst den Server neu an und in genau diesem Moment verreckt die zweite Platte des eh bereits defekten Raids.

Statistisch 'sicherer' wäre es den Server degraded weiterfahren zu lassen. Andererseits ... wofür hat man schließlich ein Fullbackup gell   :Wink: 

... mein ja nur   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Anarcho

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *slick wrote:*   Dann ist es super wenn er nicht mehr hochkommt, denn ein Raid5 mit fehlender Platte ist einfach fahrlässig! Dann ist Zeit die Platte zu wechseln und mit Boot-CD die Neue entsprechend zu partitionieren, von daher tut dann das bissl /boot wiederherstellen nicht weh. 
> 
> Sobald eine Platte im Raid fehlt wird der bei mir eh heruntergefahren. 
> 
> Als Berufspessimist möchte ich nur erwähnen das statistisch betrachtet Festplatten am häufigsten dann kaputtgehen wenn sie eingeschaltet/angefahren werden, es könnte also gut sein das dein erhoffter Sicherheitsgewinn (wenn kein sauberes Raid lieber power off) genau ins Gegenteil umschlägt.
> ...

 

Aber wenn man nicht gerade HotSwap Controller zur Verfügung hat muss den Server zwecks Plattenersatz sowieso runterfahren.

Und dann dürfte es statistisch wohl sicherer sein das Risiko einzugehen als das RAID einfach aufzugeben. Oder man nimmt ein RAID6, dann dürfen 2 Platten ausfallen, kostet aber wieder eine Platte mehr usw.

----------

## think4urs11

ok, einen Plattenkäfig mit Hotswapeinschüben hatte ich da jetzt stillschweigend vorausgesetzt.

----------

## slick

 *slick wrote:*   

> Rein für den Hausgebrauch.

 

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> ok, einen Plattenkäfig mit Hotswapeinschüben hatte ich da jetzt stillschweigend vorausgesetzt.

 

Dein Budget möcht ich haben  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *slick wrote:*   

> Dein Budget möcht ich haben 

 

Solangs ned die Freundin sein soll  :Wink: 

----------

## toskala

heyhey, also bei mir sieht das eigentlch auf allen kisten so aus:

```

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext3            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda5               /tmp            ext3            noatime,noexec  0 1

/dev/sda6               /opt            ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda7               /usr            ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda8               /var            ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda9               /home           ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw              0 0
```

und die grösse:

```
Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1           6       48163+  83  Linux

/dev/sda2               7          68      498015   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3              69         676     4883760   83  Linux

/dev/sda4             677        9729    72718222+   5  Extended

/dev/sda5             677         800      995998+  83  Linux

/dev/sda6             801         924      995998+  83  Linux

/dev/sda7             925        1532     4883728+  83  Linux

/dev/sda8            1533        2748     9767488+  83  Linux

/dev/sda9            2749        9729    56074851   83  Linux
```

ich hatte nie irgendwelche probleme dass mir der platz ausgeht beim emergen, oder ähnliches. also das ist halt nun für meine bedürfnisse, ich bevorzuge ein eher kleines system mit wenig inhalt, also daher ist die /usr auch nich so gross, das meiste ist bei mir halt /home... naja, naturgemäß häuft sich da ja auch am meisten an  :Wink: 

----------

## Cenrim

ich glaub ich hab in irgendnem raid-howto was gesehn, dass sich swap auch ohne dieses md zu was raid artigem zusammenschalten lässt...*nachkuck*

genau:

 *Quote:*   

> Note: There is no need to raid0 the swap partition. You can create identical partitions on both drives and setup fstab to tell the kernel to swap between them automatically and it will be faster than lvm. See below in the section by the fstab file --DA

 

von HOWTO Gentoo Install on Software RAID mirror and LVM2 on top of RAID

weiter unten dann.. 

 *Quote:*   

> As mentioned above, there is no need to use raid0 on swap partitions. Create both partitions as swap and put them in your fstab like this: "/dev/hda2 none swap sw,pri=0" Copy that line and use /dev/hdg2 for the other swap device. Like in this page --DA

 

----------

## Anarcho

Um mal ein aktuelles Beispiel zu nennen:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/69855

Bei diesem Wurm würde ein noexec-mount von /tmp schon einiges bringen!

----------

## slick

Wenn man keine Extra-Partition hat:

```
mount -o bind,noexec /tmp /tmp 
```

----------

## Anarcho

 *slick wrote:*   

> Wenn man keine Extra-Partition hat:
> 
> ```
> mount -o bind,noexec /tmp /tmp 
> ```
> ...

 

Guter Einwand, das werde ich mal testen!

----------

## think4urs11

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *slick wrote:*   Rein für den Hausgebrauch. 
> 
>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   ok, einen Plattenkäfig mit Hotswapeinschüben hatte ich da jetzt stillschweigend vorausgesetzt. 
> 
> Dein Budget möcht ich haben 

 

Nachdem mir das gerade in die Finger kam   :Arrow:  3x Hotswap SATA

Ich finde das nicht so besonders teuer...

----------

## Anarcho

Da stellt sich mir die Frage:

Welche SATA Controller (im Consumer-Preisbereich) können HotSwap? Falls das jemand weiss, wäre ich für ne Liste sehr dankbar.

Am besten würde mir die Antwort "VIA Onboard Controller" gefallen  :Wink: 

@Think4UrS11

Was bedeutet "in die Finger kam"? Hast du das Teil jetzt mal live gesehen? Mich würde interessieren wie laut der Lüfter wirklich ist und inwieweit man den einfach austauschen kann.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Was bedeutet "in die Finger kam"? Hast du das Teil jetzt mal live gesehen? Mich würde interessieren wie laut der Lüfter wirklich ist und inwieweit man den einfach austauschen kann.

 

Das bedeutet ich war (bin) auf der Suche nach einem vernünftigen externen Gehäuse für 2-n Festplatten da in einem Travla 138 nur sehr wenig Platz ist - ich aber andererseits das Travla nicht wegschmeissen will.

Ob das jetzt USB, Firewire oder eSata wird ist erstmal egal. Ich will nur meinem Wollmilchsauserver etwas Plattenplatz zur Verfügung stellen. Normale 1xHD-USB Gehäuse scheiden aber aus da ich keine Lust auf noch mehr Netzteil-Zoo habe. (2x12er Leiste voll belegt ist schlimm genug).

Was mir so vorschweben würde wäre ein 4x3.5, am liebsten eSata mit Port Multiplier, Silent-Fan und EINEM Netzteil.

Das ein Port Multiplier performancemäßig schlecht ist ist mir auch klar aber mein kleiner 600er Via ist in der Hinsicht eh nicht gesegnet, macht also keinen Unterschied.

Was den Lüfter angeht scheint das wohl ein extra flacher zu sein, da müßte man mal schauen was Papst da so anbietet.

War Sata nicht per Definition hotswapfähig?

----------

## Anarcho

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> War Sata nicht per Definition hotswapfähig?

 

Die Vergangenheit hat doch eindeutig bewiesen das wenn etwas "definiert" wurde es noch lange nicht von jedem umgesetzt wurde, oder?

Dabei denke ich auch an die Treiber im Kernel. 

Aber ich werde jetzt mal mit meinem Onboard VIA SATA probieren ob es klappt.

----------

## schachti

 *slick wrote:*   

> Wenn man keine Extra-Partition hat:
> 
> ```
> mount -o bind,noexec /tmp /tmp
> ```
> ...

 

Macht es Sinn, das auf einem Server in /etc/conf.d/local.start zu schreiben? Oder evtl. sogar

```

mount -o bind,noexec,nodev,nosuid /tmp /tmp

```

----------

## slick

Warum nicht gleich in der fstab? Für die optimalen Optionen will ich aber nicht die Hand ins Feuer legen, aber ich denke mal so sollte es passen. 

/etc/fstab

```
/tmp   /tmp      auto   bind,noexec,nodev,nosuid
```

Aber aufpassen, /var/tmp darf nicht mit noexec gemountet sein (oder Symlink in dem Fall auf /tmp), das mag portage bei einigen Paketen nicht.

----------

## schachti

Autsch, vielen Dank für das Entfernen des Brettes vor meinem Kopf - ich hatte gar nicht bedacht, daß man bind ja auch als Option in der fstab verwenden kann.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## slick

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Autsch, vielen Dank für das Entfernen des Brettes vor meinem Kopf ...

 

Muß wohl an Weiberfastnacht liegen.. bist nicht der einzige heute...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## schachti

Dann bin ich ja immerhin in guter Gesellschaft - beruhigend, daß zumindest Du heute in gewohnt guter Form bist.   :Wink: 

----------

## deejay

seh ich das richtig, dass man beispielsweise /tmp in der fstab mit z.B. noexec definieren kann, obwohl 

diese nicht auf einer extra Partition liegt? Oder verstehe ich da gerade etwas falsch?!   :Question: 

----------

## Anarcho

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> War Sata nicht per Definition hotswapfähig?

 

Um darauf nochmal zurückzukommen:

Bei meinem VIA Onboard klappt HotSwap leider nicht und laut dem hier gibt es auch erst seit dem 2.6.15er Kernel eine rudimentäre Vorbereitung (Ja, ich verwende gerade einen 2.6.15er Kernel)

----------

## schachti

 *deejay wrote:*   

> seh ich das richtig, dass man beispielsweise /tmp in der fstab mit z.B. noexec definieren kann, obwohl 
> 
> diese nicht auf einer extra Partition liegt? Oder verstehe ich da gerade etwas falsch?!  

 

Prinzipiell siehst Du das falsch.   :Wink: 

Wenn tmp nicht auf einer extra Partition liegt, wird es ja nicht gemount, da es einfach ein Verzeichnis auf der root-Partition ist. Mit der bind-Option von mount ist es aber möglich, das ein wenig zu umgehen.

----------

## ConiKost

Ich habe momentan, falls es jemanden interessiert, meine HDD so eingerichtet ...

```

# Met@box 500

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            noatime                 1 2

/dev/hda2               /               ext3            noatime                 0 1

/dev/vg/home            /home           ext3            noatime                 0 1

/dev/vg/opt             /opt            ext3            noatime                 0 1

/dev/vg/tmp             /tmp            ext3            noatime                 0 1

/dev/vg/usr             /usr            ext3            noatime                 0 1

/dev/vg/var             /var            ext3            noatime                 0 1

/dev/hda4               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto                  0 0

/dev/hdc                /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro               0 0

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

----------

## schachti

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Ich habe momentan, falls es jemanden interessiert, meine HDD so eingerichtet ...
> 
> 

 

Wenn Du für /tmp schon eine extra Partition hast, solltest Du die aus Sicherheitsgründen als noexec mounten, nodev und nosuid schaden sicher auch nicht.

----------

## ConiKost

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *ConiKost wrote:*   Ich habe momentan, falls es jemanden interessiert, meine HDD so eingerichtet ...
> 
>  
> 
> Wenn Du für /tmp schon eine extra Partition hast, solltest Du die aus Sicherheitsgründen als noexec mounten, nodev und nosuid schaden sicher auch nicht.

 

Yup da haste recht, bin dazu noch nicht gekommen, da der Gentoo Server erst seit gestern in einer Basis Config steht  :Smile: 

----------

## slick

Na dann ich auch mal, für Interessierte:

3x SAMSUNG SP2504C

fdisk -l /dev/sda

```
Disk /dev/sda: 250.0 GB, 250059350016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1          86      690763+  83  Linux

/dev/sda2              87        1332    10008495   fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sda3            1333        2578    10008495   fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sda4            2579       30401   223488247+   5  Extended

/dev/sda5            2579       15028   100004593+  fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sda6           15029       30401   123483591   fd  Linux raid autodetect

```

fdisk -l /dev/sdb # (und /dev/sdc)

```
Disk /dev/sdb: 250.0 GB, 250059350016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1               1          86      690763+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sdb2              87        1332    10008495   fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sdb3            1333        2578    10008495   fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sdb4            2579       30401   223488247+   5  Extended

/dev/sdb5            2579       15028   100004593+  fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sdb6           15029       30401   123483591   fd  Linux raid autodetect
```

/etc/raidtab

```
raiddev /dev/md2

raid-level 5

nr-raid-disks 3

persistent-superblock 1

chunk-size 128

parity-algorithm left-symmetric

device /dev/sda2

raid-disk 0

device /dev/sdb2

raid-disk 1

device /dev/sdc2

raid-disk 2

raiddev /dev/md3

raid-level 5

nr-raid-disks 3

persistent-superblock 1

chunk-size 128

parity-algorithm left-symmetric

device /dev/sda3

raid-disk 0

device /dev/sdb3

raid-disk 1

device /dev/sdc3

raid-disk 2

raiddev /dev/md5

raid-level 5

nr-raid-disks 3

persistent-superblock 1

chunk-size 128

parity-algorithm left-symmetric

device /dev/sda5

raid-disk 0

device /dev/sdb5

raid-disk 1

device /dev/sdc5

raid-disk 2

raiddev /dev/md6

raid-level 5

nr-raid-disks 3

persistent-superblock 1

chunk-size 128

parity-algorithm left-symmetric

device /dev/sda6

raid-disk 0

device /dev/sdb6

raid-disk 1

device /dev/sdc6

raid-disk 2
```

/dev/md* formatiert mit:

```
mke2fs -j -b 4096 -R stride=8 /dev/md2

tune2fs -O dir_index /dev/md2 
```

siehe http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-HOWTO-5.html#ss5.11 und https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-305871.html

/etc/fstab (momentan noch ohne "/tmp bind")

```
/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/md2                /               ext3            noatime         1 1

/dev/md5                /mnt/data       ext3            noatime         1 1

/dev/sdb1               none            swap            sw,pri=0,loop=/dev/loop6,encryption=AES128      0 0

/dev/sdc1               none            swap            sw,pri=0,loop=/dev/loop7,encryption=AES128      0 0

/dev/hda                /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro,users 0 0

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0
```

/dev/md6 über crypto-mount, /dev/md3 reserviert für Testzwecke

bonnie -d /

```
              -------Sequential Output-------- ---Sequential Input-- --Random--

              -Per Char- --Block--- -Rewrite-- -Per Char- --Block--- --Seeks---

Machine    MB K/sec %CPU K/sec %CPU K/sec %CPU K/sec %CPU K/sec %CPU  /sec %CPU

          100 46127 99.2 254062 93.5 528939 100.2 56718 100.0 1624520 99.9 2001.8  3.8
```

bonnie++ -d / -s 2048 -u root:root

```
Version 1.93c       ------Sequential Output------ --Sequential Input- --Random-

Concurrency   1     -Per Chr- --Block-- -Rewrite- -Per Chr- --Block-- --Seeks--

Machine        Size K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP  /sec %CP

borg             2G   355 117 69387  34 29293  13  1131  96 107831  21 303.8   5

Latency               310ms    2720ms    2019ms   87047us    1972ms    2366ms

Version 1.93c       ------Sequential Create------ --------Random Create--------

borg                -Create-- --Read--- -Delete-- -Create-- --Read--- -Delete--

              files  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP

                 16 24129  60 +++++ +++ +++++ +++ 30238  72 +++++ +++ +++++ +++

Latency             16098us     838us     727us    9227us     153us     178us

1.93c,1.93c,borg,1,1140773999,2G,,355,117,69387,34,29293,13,1131,96,107831,21,303.8,5,16,,,,,  \

24129,60,+++++,+++,+++++,+++,30238,72,+++++,+++,+++++,+++,  \

310ms,2720ms,2019ms,87047us,1972ms,2366ms,16098us,838us,727us,9227us,153us,178us
```

tiotest versagt leider und bringt sehr komische Werte...

----------

## Erdie

/boot auf eigener Partition sehe ich aus Sicherheitsgründen als sinnvoll an, weil man die Partition später nicht mehr mouten muß und die Daten nicht so einfach versehendlich gelöscht werden können, auch nicht als root.

----------

## schmutzfinger

Auf Rechnern mit diskquotas sollte man auch alle von Nutzern schreibbaren Partitionen einzeln haben. (normalerweise /tmp und /home) Auf nem Desktop macht Trennung nur Arbeit. Zu den ganzen tollen Tuning Tips sage ich mal besser nix  :Wink: .

edit:

/home und /boot auf nem Desktop einzeln haben hätte imho nur den Vorteil das man es auch mit anderen Distris oder sogar anderen Betriebssystemen nutzen kann.

----------

## nic0000

Holla!

Ich weiß nicht so wirklich ob das hierher gehört, aaaaber...

Was haltet ihr davon für jeden User eine eigene Partition anzulegen? Bevor jetzt das große motzen losgeht:

Ich kann LVM  :Wink:   also Achtung!

Ansonsten: ich habe auf einigen Maschinen User die sich selbst Programme installieren können/müssen und solche die es auf gar keinen Fall dürfen.

Deshalb diese Idee. Ansonsten ist es bestimmt mit den Trick von Slick umgehbar. Aber ich frage trotzdem mal, denn vielleicht hat das ja schon jemand gemacht und kann was pror/kontra sagen.

Obendrein vielleicht auch noch verschlüsseln oder so?

----------

